# Clone squonker temp control



## Xhale (4/6/15)

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/413...ml?search_query=squonk&results=1#.VXAx1EZShUY
flask style, temp control, $79


----------



## Raslin (4/6/15)

VapeClub should have these in any day now. Can't wait to get one. The wife might get me one for my birthday


----------

